# VIP 722 and Dish 721



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

I had the 721 501 and 508 receivers and just had the VIP 722 installed he used a DPP 44 switch to install it told me the only way to hook up the old 721 was to add a second 44 switch. My dish for 110/119 has a dish pro quad lnb he used two cables from this dish to the switch and left two unconnected can I hook the 721 up to the two unused cables or will this mess up the other receivers? The 721 is a dual tuner receiver.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

dnero said:


> I had the 721 501 and 508 receivers and just had the VIP 722 installed he used a DPP 44 switch to install it told me the only way to hook up the old 721 was to add a second 44 switch. My dish for 110/119 has a dish pro quad lnb he used two cables from this dish to the switch and left two unconnected can I hook the 721 up to the two unused cables or will this mess up the other receivers? The 721 is a dual tuner receiver.


If you use a separator you only need one cable for the 721 so you can connect it to the DPP44.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

dnero said:


> I had the 721 501 and 508 receivers and just had the VIP 722 installed he used a DPP 44 switch to install it told me the only way to hook up the old 721 was to add a second 44 switch. My dish for 110/119 has a dish pro quad lnb he used two cables from this dish to the switch and left two unconnected can I hook the 721 up to the two unused cables or will this mess up the other receivers? The 721 is a dual tuner receiver.


It sounds like your installer replaced your 721 with the new 722, and just used the two feeds that had been connected to the 721 to connect the 722.
You can use one of those feeds to reconnect your 721, using the separators.

The inputs on the DPP44 (where your dish antenna downfeeds are connected) are only for connecting to the dish antenna. The 4 outputs on the opposite side of the DPP44 are for connecting to your receivers. You need one feed each to your 501, 508, 721 & 722. Then use the DISH supplied separator's behind the 721 and 722 to get your SAT1 and SAT2 feeds.

It sounds like you currently have
-1 feed going to your 501
-1 feed going to your 508
-2 feeds going to your 722
Just move one of the feeds going to your 722, to your 721, use the separators, and run a switch-test on all receivers.

Prior to adding my 722 and 2nd DPP44, I had 2 622's, a 211, and a 510 all being fed off 1 DPP44.

Just curious, are you using a Dish500, and only receiving satellite's 110 & 119?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The two 721 tuners could be connected directly to the Quad on the Dish 500 without disrupting the other two Quad connections feeding the SW44. That would require two more coax runs. As long as you have two DPP Separators (one should have come with the 722), you only need 4 coax runs for the 4 receivers from the DPP 44 as others described.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

CABill said:


> The two 721 tuners could be connected directly to the Quad on the Dish 500 without disrupting the other two Quad connections feeding the SW44. That would require two more coax runs. As long as you have two DPP Separators (one should have come with the 722), you only need 4 coax runs for the 4 receivers from the DPP 44 as others described.


An SW44 switch will not work with DPP Separators.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

There isn't a SW44 in the picture. That's just something my fingers made up. Replace SW44 with DPP44 in my post for what I meant to type.


----------

